# twelve monkeys and naked vape juice



## Nico Cronje (8/7/17)

Good Morning everyone,

please help im looking for twelve monkeys juice and Naked vape juice?

do you know where I could find some in Johannesburg?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (11/7/17)

Nico Cronje said:


> Good Morning everyone,
> 
> please help im looking for twelve monkeys juice and Naked vape juice?
> 
> do you know where I could find some in Johannesburg?



Hi Nico,

We carry the Naked range. Check out https://vaperite.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/international-juice/naked100/

Regards
Barry


----------

